# How Many Flowerhorns Can I Keep In A 90 gallon Tank??



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

I was thinking about starting a ninety gallon flowerhorn tank but I don't know how many would be able to be kept in there. I was told not more than three. Is this true?


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

I would say one male or a pair


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

1

A pair is doubtful, unless you had an exceptionally peaceful pair...


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I think a pair would be doable if you had enough cover and hiding places. Some larger decorations that would break up the sightline from end to end so the two weren't always visible to each other. It really depends on the personalities of the two fish. I have flowerhorns that are great community fish, but have had ones in the past that hated everyone and everything.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

1-2 common knowledge.

Reality varies on your cichlid personally some love the extra company some dont for example i got a beautiful hybrid an its very friendly but dominant at the same time doesnt attack or destroy just lets opthers know its the alpha male.

I also have 2 other juvies with that fh . :fish: soo far still safe an nice fins.

But then again in my other tank i have a zz FH that eats the plecos fins an attacks the glass an everything when near another fish wont leave the thing alone for more than a second. (NOT SOCIAL).

i have midas an reds that are fine with eachother. so just to show you there is no actual correct answer just a smart an insightful opinion.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

a pair is possible, but keep a divider and a close eye.

and by pair i mean a spawning, 2 fully matured males will surely kill each other.

LOL 3??? whoever said that is a complete joke, 3 flowerhorns in a 90g = 1 big a**hole flowerhorn...


----------



## kingmidas (Jan 30, 2009)

ppl here have told me just one.but w/ever i have a red devil and a flowerhorn together both are peaceful.they are happy i am happy thats all that matters.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

If you have an aggressive male, there is nothing you can do. 1 will be the limit, if you have a female, you might be able to have another but they will still always fight imo. My female rd only excepted larger more aggressive fish, but then she was chased by the stronger male or bigger female. Peace only lasts until fish are larger.


----------



## Diaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Kingmidas you being happy is less important than fish being healthy. You have 2 in a 75g and I would question how happy they are.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

kingmidas said:


> ppl here have told me just one.but w/ever i have a red devil and a flowerhorn together both are peaceful.they are happy i am happy thats all that matters.


You probably should avoid passing on bad advise... You seem to have no idea how often this works out... approximately 1% of the time.

and at that, how large are your fish? 5"? just wait until they are both a full grown 12", then we will see if it "works" for you.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

. only time will tell


----------



## TheSimster (Jul 30, 2009)

Personality is also a factor with these fish. I agree with Sinful, only by waiting until they're full grown will you know if they can live together


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes, but experience tells most of us that the personality of 99% of flowerhorns will only permit one in a 90gal tank.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

TheSimster said:


> Personality is also a factor with these fish. I agree with Sinful, only by waiting until they're full grown will you know if they can live together


But what if... he keeps 3 babies in teh 90 gal...

Then realizes they are not getting along...

The options are to buy 2 more 75+ gal set ups... or to rehome half to full grown fish... Neither of which is very easy to pull off...

And with the very slim odds of more than one working out... it just makes a whole lot of sense to only get one in the beginning...


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

well you will learn the to do and not to do's in time i have a fh thats fine with opthers an i have one thats fine with other..**in his belly** :lol:


----------

